# Changing kibble question



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I moistened kibble with water and per my breeder’s instructions added a topper to keep it interesting - a sprinkle of last night’s dinner protein, cottage cheese, yogurt. That said, Gio is probably so excited about his new home, his new people that he’s not quite comfortable tucking into his food with all the wonderful distractions. Give him a minute. Darling pictures of your puppy, btw!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poodles do tend to be picky eaters. They will eat enough to stay healthy, but they tend to stay very lean (as in you can easily feel their ribs, but not so thin that there is a depression between ribs).


Before you try to change the kibble, try adding things such as cottage cheese, shredded cheese, green or yellow vegetables, or apple pieces. My dogs are crazy about broccoli, pumpkin, carrots, and green beans. Don't overdo it, just add a little for a tastier meal - and healthier, too. You can also add a little canned food and warm water and stir that up. Beware of canned food, though, many brands are just junk. My very favorite brand is Wellness - they have cans that are just meat - lamb, chicken, beef, turkey.


There is a web site called dogfoodadvisor.com that evaluates dog foods. You might check that out for ideas.


Gio sure is cute!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't change a thing yet, puppies are very excited about all the new changes every single one of mine were too busy to eat. After a week they tended to settle down and eat.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Changing home is a big step for a puppy. Often they don’t eat as much for the first few days. Give him time before you change anything or you will make him picky. You can try playing a little bit with the food or hand feeding, but not too much, you want him to eat on his own.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You already hv advise but my breeder had me ass a tablespoon of purina pro plan grain free to his kibble. I still do even though I've now changed kibble. I mashed it and mix it well. Renn isn't a big eater but most days will eat both his meals.


----------



## sairbnon (Sep 28, 2018)

Just adding a little water to moisten the food made all the difference when my guy was being picky.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great. What a nice coat! How does he like the snow?


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

At first he wasn’t having any of it but now he romps all through the snow, eats it, etc. ?


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tired from running in the snow I guess. It is really hard to take good pics of black dogs. Thank goodness for digital instead of film. Delete blurry, delete blacked out, delete dog ran out of frame....oh there's a good one!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWW but what a CUTE black blob he is!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He is adorable, yes agreed photos are difficult to take on a black poodle. But as Lillycd has said going thru digital photos is a lot easier.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Gio is so cute in all these photos! I hope things start settling down for you at night. It is so hard getting up frequently and being tired. My guy is a few weeks older than Gio and we went through something similar for several weeks. I ended up sleeping in the guestroom with his crate right beside me so I could get up throughout the night. After a negative parasite panel and two worm treatments we determined it was most likely a food intolerance. After starting over with a different kibble I am now slowly adding new things one by one to mix with that kibble. So far so good! Glad you were able to change vets because they should have checked that you got their message. Hope things get resolved soon for little Gio!


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for all the insight. PF has truly been so helpful thus far. Gio now sleeps in his crate from 9pm- 6am. He’s 15 weeks. I think the improvement is largely because he was treated for the hookworms. He’s getting a bit more freedom in the house at times so that is fun. We must watch him around the younger children because they excite him so much that he nips. I hope that phase doesn’t last too long. We had to stop obedience class due to his parasite issue but will start again in January. I’m thinking of changing his name though- Open to suggestions if you’re inclined. It just hasn’t seemed to stick 100%.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Stephjames512 said:


> Gio at about 13 weeks. Is there any reliable calculation to estimate his full grown weight? He is 17.5 lbs now.


Yes, knowing his parents' weights  I used charting to predict my dogs' adult size and it was totally accurate for Maizie, but Frosty was charting to be much bigger than where he finished. They both are right in the range of their parents in height and weight.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

I hope he is around the size of his mom. She’s the perfect size poodle for me.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gio is 16 weeks and 24 pounds now. 
He's all vaccinated so it will be fun to go more places with him eventhough it's so cold. I still have the goal of doing some of his grooming myself, but haven't been brave enough yet.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

17 weeks- We’ve started to take short walks around the neighborhood and he’s generally doing very well. He loves to get dirty but tolerates baths well. Loving our poodle...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your daughter will have a life long love for dogs, but most especially poodles. She looks very enchanted with her buddy.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He's really pretty. I love that deep black, beautiful face. I'm glad you're happy with him b/c I remember how you waited for so long.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love the photo of your daughter with Gio - both are gorgeous.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Love your photos, Gio is so cute! So is your daughter. What a wonderful relationship they will have over the coming years. I remember to this day the 1st dog that was mine as a child, such special memories for me.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you! 19 weeks already...


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

20 weeks!


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Our guy is 21.5 weeks now. I would say he’s basically potty trained. He loves the snow and sitting on our deck surveying/guarding his little kingdom (as well as running and playing). Things we’re working on still- training the kids how to deal with nipping and I need to come up with ways to get him more socialized with other dogs (possibly a half day doggie daycare?).


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gio is 23 weeks old and 35 lbs now.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

What a cutie! My Spoo Merry is also 23 weeks old and my first poodle [emoji4] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

We got our poodle a haircut and I'm not sure about it LOL. I wanted him to have a more defined topknot and shorter fur on his body, but I feel like his head looks disproportionately small or something. The groomer sort of refused to cut his body too much- she said it ruins the baby fur or something like that. Not sure if that is true? He is 24 and a half weeks old approximately.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Stephjames512 said:


> We got our poodle a haircut and I'm not sure about it LOL. I wanted him to have a more defined topknot and shorter fur on his body, but I feel like his head looks disproportionately small or something. The groomer sort of refused to cut his body too much- she said it ruins the baby fur or something like that. Not sure if that is true? He is 24 and a half weeks old approximately.


I think he looks good, but I agree she should have cut more length on the body. There is no such thing as ruining a puppy’s coat by simply grooming it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since you are busy with kids and puppy training, I would have the body cut short. It’s a timesaver, won’t ruin his coat and you can mostly avoid mats during coat change.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks fine but if you want it shorter, take a picture with you next time you take him to the groomer! It absolutely will not hurt a poodle's coat to clip it's puppy hair. I think many groomers have the old belief that if you do a close clip of a double coated breed like a GSD or a Gldn Ret.(poodles are single coated) it will sometimes ruin the new coat. That is not true with poodles because they have 'hair', not 'fur'!!!! Anyway, like I said, take a copy of a picture of the clip you want with you to he groomer!


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

I’ve made an appointment to shorten up his body so I’ll update once it’s done. In the meantime here are some pics from today...


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

He looks adorable and so shiny black! Is he good with the kids? Looks like it


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't wait to see the haircut. And there is no way it will ruin puppy coat to cut it.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Post-haircut pictures ? He’s super soft and looks much skinnier. I think we will like his hair short like this. And yes he’s so good with the kids. They like to chase each other and he’s generally gentle but also has his wild moods too.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

I should say he’s 26 weeks in the above photos


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

So handsome! The haircut looks great [emoji4]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love his hair cut ! His hair looks so soft...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks good!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

He looks great in his new haircut - so grown up now! After seeing your pictures I'm rethinking my decision to keep my baby with a longer clip. I've always liked a shorter look on my older poodle but was keeping the baby a little longer for now. Gio is SO handsome!


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gio is 7 months old now. He’s doing well. I was wondering when your st. poodles reached their peak height?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think both Lily and Javelin had certainly stopped adding height between 8 and 10 months. For Javelin especially there was filling out/muscling up for a while after that.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

31 weeks and still growing. I can’t believe how big my little guy is. We are enjoying him, but not wiping his paws off every time he comes in from being outside ? I plan to start a second round of training to help with manners etc. I will check back after he’s been groomed again ?


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

33 weeks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks so grown up, and he’s still a teenager! That’s Buck’s everyday groom. Works well in our climate and helped me beat the dreaded coat change mats. It looks great on Gio!


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gio is 35 weeks now. We’re staying at a hotel right now and he’s doing really great...until he sees another dog lol. Not quite sure what to do about how he goes crazy and barks when spotting other dogs.


----------



## misskim22 (Mar 13, 2019)

Handsome boys!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

He looks great! Super cute pictures [emoji3590]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww what a handsome boy he is! Mine is getting better at not barking at other dogs. We kept distance and just worked some keeping his attention on me. Last night mine sounded ferocious. I was talking with a neighbor and he laid quietly until someone across the street came walking down their driveway, it was getting dark and boy he would have scared me the way he barked. I guess he was startled.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Stephjames512 said:


> Gio is 35 weeks now. We’re staying at a hotel right now and he’s doing really great...until he sees another dog lol. Not quite sure what to do about how he goes crazy and barks when spotting other dogs.


Beckie becomes possessed when she sees another dog : pulling and barking like she’s mad. It’s embarrassing.

She will be 2 soon and it’s gotten better but it’s still there. Mind you I can’t walk her much and I’m sure if I did, she would improve even more.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

36 weeks, chilling in his new bed


----------

